
The FBI is struggling to find good hackers because of marijuana rules - SQL2219
https://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/fbi-struggling-find-good-hackers-due-pot-rules-article-1.3949920#nt=tertiarynavbar&nt=ticker
======
Aperocky
Firstly, I don't see many people in the tech community voluntarily calling
themselves hacker. It maybe referenced in manner of a self-deprecating humor,
but I've never heard someone in the industry address the other as such.

Secondly, Most of the people in the industry are NOT stoners, at least in my
anecdotal evidence, this article suggest that they are.

Finally, FBI is struggling to find good 'hackers' because people with skill
find other employment opportunity more enticing? Maybe places that didn't see
them as hackers and sidekicks?

------
bradknowles
They should struggle to find good hackers because of their stupid idiotic
hamfisted policies towards privacy and throwing out all common decency in the
name of the Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse.

------
punkdata
They've always really struggled with this. It will be very interesting to see
how the FBI regs will evolve regarding weed if it's legalized nationally.

